

Dear SaaS, Make it Easier for Me to Pay You - ilghiro
http://blog.bwes.co/posts/why-your-saas-landing-page-probably-sucks

======
sportanova
I would add "Tell me how much your product costs!" to the list. Not having
pricing information doesn't make me so intrigued that I have to call a sales
rep - it makes me think that your embarrassed / scared of how much your own
product costs

